# My tortoises



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, i have 2 hermann tortoises - Looi and daisy!

Looi- aged 1+, THB, had problems with legs but is now healthy.
Loves having company but hates humans handling him.
He eats well and his diet is weeds, flowers and plants and cucumber.
And sometimes greens (specially in winter).


















And Daisy- aged 4 years old, ranging a big whooping 4 inches! she was a rehomer from a friend so you can tell shes been overfed and kept in wrong conditions.
But shes healthy now, and is going strong! her shell use ot be soft but its hard now.













Both of them together:


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looi is so small.In the 5th pic did daisy just get out of a bath?Nice Hermans Tortoises I love mine Humpfree.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 23, 2007)

Great pics...you have beautiful babies
I never tire of seeing Hermanns pics


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

Thankyuo very much!
Daisy did just get outta the bath haha! she hates her bathes she tries and climbs outta the tub!
and looi just sits there like a lost sheep.

Theyre so cool!
and have such funny personalities....in the enxt 2 years im hoping to have a horsefield tortoise and 2 RES or YBS or Map turts


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looi just like Henryeta.Henryeta just sat there in the water but now she's gone.Humpfree will run into the bath then run out then back in then out and will repet this for a while.I would get YBS instead of a map turtle or red eared slider.Yes I agree they have great personalities.I dont let my tort have bath in a tub I put one of these in his habitat. CLICK HERE


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

very cool, although it is best to soak your tortoise at least twice a week, it helps them empty their waste.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 23, 2007)

Your hermans are so cute, I love looking at herman pics I could stare for hours, so keep the pics comin.  I would say a map or a ybs, RES get so big unless of course your building a pond. You can rescue RES then. Good luck in your choice. Again your babies are so cute!!!


----------



## T-P (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanykuo so much.
and i would love to go for the YBS theyre so amazing.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 25, 2007)

i love them 
they are so beautiful


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Some wonderful pictures of some wonderful youngsters. They are nice looking. Just makes you smile and feel happy looking at them. So glad their health has gotten better.


----------



## T-P (Sep 12, 2007)

Thankyou


----------

